# Built a Thien separator



## OKLAHOMAN (Apr 15, 2011)

Two weeks ago I had posted that it was time for me to do something about my dust collecting system. I do mostly acrylics and after doing two-three pens the strings would clog up the impeller on the dust collector. So the system became useless, by the time I got around to sanding. I just got tired of really not using it for it's intended purpose...keeping the shop as dust free and ribbon free (acrylic,Lucite,etc. ribbons) as possible.
So the last few days was spent making a Thien separator, can't belive how well it works with out the Wynn filter that I ordered today so it should even be better. Cost in material was around $60 including a new trash can.


----------



## GoodTurns (Apr 15, 2011)

trash can is the best way to go...mine (similar) made a huge difference.  I used a plastic can and the lid that came with it...just cut my holes right in it and duct taped it!


----------



## Russianwolf (Apr 15, 2011)

Looks good. 

Couple questions for you. 

1) I think you mentioned in the other thread that your DC it outside your shop space. It's sucking the Air out of your shop, but how is the air coming back in? Do you have a return from that space back into the shop?

2)Why didn't you put the separator near the DC?

I bought one off Amazon that fits a standard trash can, has a nice seal to the point that when the DC is on, if you lift the lid you lift the entire can. There is major suction going on in those systems.


----------



## ctubbs (Apr 15, 2011)

Good looking mod, Roy.  I have been using mine for about a year now and still have not filled the bag under the Wynn filter.  they work very well.  Use it in good health, I am proud for you and wish everyone would get something at least as good for them selves.
Charles


----------



## alphageek (Apr 15, 2011)

Can you share a picture of the guts (ie just under the lid)?    I've seen some on web sites - curious if you did anything different?


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Apr 15, 2011)

Here are the answers:biggrin:





Russianwolf said:


> Looks good.
> 
> Couple questions for you.
> 
> ...


*With the silicone I get the same*



alphageek said:


> Can you share a picture of the guts (ie just under the lid)? I've seen some on web sites - curious if you did anything different?


*Pictures just for you*:wink:


----------



## Russianwolf (Apr 15, 2011)

If you don't need the air to return (you do only if you have good conditioned air, which you don't) then id skip th filter all together and set up a drop shaft for the last bit of dust. Even the cartridhe filters bog the suction down some, remove it and the only resistance remaining is from the ductwork itself. More airflow.

That's my plan until I get AC in the shop.


----------



## Woodlvr (Apr 16, 2011)

First of all: I am in no way questioning any of your work-just trying to be clear so that I can move my DC outside and I am glad that I can use the excuse that I am blonde because I am confused. What you have marked as outlet on the garbage can is actually the suction from the dust collector, right? I am curious because if a chunk of wood comes in wouldn't it be held up on the inside piece of wood and go to the suction and into the impeller? I may listening to many peoples warning about chunks and damaging impellers. Now Jet came out with their version of a Vortex this is getting interesting. I looked inside the Jet vortex dc today and all they did was to add a chinese looking hat above the collector bag. Very nice looking setup Roy. Wasn't there a tutorial somewhere about your particular setup? I need to add the inside piece of wood because mine does not do all that well.   Thanks.


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Apr 16, 2011)

Mike, yes that is the suction and the design of the lower piece is such as to create a vortex so the smaller particles like dust would fall into the can via the opening., larger pieces drop threw because of their weight. A piece that is large enough to not fit into the opening is highly unlikely ever to get that far and if it did and the suction was strong enough to get it all the way to the impeller there's a wire mesh guard in front to protect it (that's where all my ribbons of acrylic would clog the suction.) Hope this answers your questions
OOPS, forgot here are the plans I used:http://www.cgallery.com/smf/index.php?topic=137.0


----------



## Woodlvr (Apr 16, 2011)

Thanks Roy. That is as clear as mud. :wink: No that makes sense. I have cut up some mdf and had choking fits afterwards, and I had a mask on, well a  sorry excuse for a mask. I see a now one coming monday. My Jet DC 1100 is remote controlled so I need to see if I can by pass that somehow and put my dc back out in my little wood shed. Thanks again.


----------



## pennovice (Apr 16, 2013)

I have a question regarding the actual DC you are using.

I have a "Portable" Harbor Freight that currently has the bag on top. I am trying to find a wynn filter kit that will fit and wonder if making the Thien seperator will improve my dc over all.

Your thoughts please.
thanks 

Dennis


----------



## jeff (Apr 16, 2013)

Russianwolf said:


> Looks good.
> 
> Couple questions for you.
> 
> ...



Mike, Amazon has a couple. Which one did you get?


----------



## mikespenturningz (Apr 17, 2013)

Why do you need that plywood part at all. I have been thinking about this also but though I would be able to just have the inlet well below the outlet? I am not too concerned if the dust makes it to the dust collector? I never gave much thought to the inside other than keeping the inlet and outlet away from each other?


----------



## BRobbins629 (Apr 17, 2013)

Nice job Roy - been on my list as well, but I need some more room.


----------

